# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Delahoya in six

## Bigmax

Oscar delahoya knocked mayorga out in the sixth round last night to the 154lb title.It was a decent fight but oscar controlled it all the way.The only thing that made it exciting was that as long as mayorga threw punches you knew he had a chance but oscar got to him.

----------


## firmechicano831

Yeah it was an ok fight. I was hopeing that Oscar got knocked out but he had the best of Mayorga like you said. Maybe he will fight Winky wright or the winner of Vargas and Mosley.

----------


## Bigmax

Well they say he may fight floyd mayweather,That'll bring the most money.oscar is kind of on borrowed time at 33 yrs old.By the way mosely stopped vargas on a cut about a month ago.

----------


## Bigmax

Oh yeah.nobody really cares about winky,he is agood fighter but but just doesnt have the market ability.

----------


## Oki-Des

Great fight! I am older guy and loved seeing Del. win!

----------


## Box This*

delahoya was to composed and nothing was going to stop him...fairplay for a boxer to have been in so many world title bouts he still gives everything.

----------


## Big Broker 1

i loved that fight...am so glad he beat mayorga...that guy is a loser all he does well is talk smack

----------


## Bigmax

Well you gotta remeber they have to promote the fight and genarate money.Delahoya hadntt fought since he got ko'd by hopkins and mayorga hadnt fought since he got stopped my trinidad.So you had to create interest.One was a bad guy the other a good guy.Evryone wanted to see the good guy win so guess what you order the fight for close to 50 bucks.They get paid you get entertained and everyone is happy.

----------


## firmechicano831

Yeah there going to probably go for the money if he fights Mayweather. Although I think that mayweahter sucks by not fighting better fighters that our ready like margarito, hatton, cotto and some others.

----------


## Tedbear981

> Yeah there going to probably go for the money if he fights Mayweather. Although I think that mayweahter sucks by not fighting better fighters that our ready like margarito, hatton, cotto and some others.


When your the best pound for pound fighter in the world, lets see who you fight..... :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Big Broker 1

cotto is a bad dude i would love to see that

----------


## Box This*

> cotto is a bad dude i would love to see that


Very slim chance of him fighting cotto but i wouldnt count it out depends on if hoya wants an easy defence or not.

Ide rather see him fight the likes of mosley or mayweather but do u realy think mayweather senior is going to train hoya to beat his son ?

Very much dout it but who knows..

theres about 5-10 possible fights for him weather hes stays at s-welter or even could move up and fight taylor wich is a fight ide love to see...would probably be one of the fights of the year....somthing to think about.

hoya lost to hopkins and taylor beat hopkins so it could be one hell of a fight.

----------


## Bigmax

Nah...delahoya doesnt mean anything at that weight.The big money fight is mayweather.Cotto is too inexperienced for him and just doent have it against big caliber guys....margarito might me interesting and mosely may vindicate oscar on the loses to him....we'll see.

----------

